# Might be getting a FN!



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Woot! I'v ebeen looking around, trying to find the cheapest place to get one. Petsmart Online is around $150 something with Free shipping on orders over 50lbs. And there is this other place thats about the same but S&H is like $15...Problem is I don't hace a credit card. I was hoping to do a money order but there isnt that option. >.< I'll keep looking. 

If anyone knows a place that I can get one for cheap and allow money orders hook me up!  

This was the one I was looking at:

http://www.ferretstore.com/thfeho.html


I would get one from petsmart its self, but they was $230 for it at the accual store! 8O


----------



## Strike2 (Apr 26, 2007)

Looks nice.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

I wonder why it's so expensive in the store D:

Do any of your friends have a credit card? Someone might pay for it if you give them the cash.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Yeah, I was thinking about just doing that. So, if I do get one Ill have 2 huge cages >.<


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

i really want an fn but i cant find any that deliver to the uk for under Â£60 and the cage is only Â£120 so im payin for half the cage again just 2 get it!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

my issue with the FN is the bar spacing. i have some small rats that i don't think are going to be growing any more (they stopped growing at about 5months though they are now 11 months). though i heard they were going to make to a rat nation with smaller bar spacing. so i think i'll wait for that to come out. the cage i have now isn't the best in the world but it works fine and the rats love it so they can wait. besides, i'm not sure i can fit that cage in my small apartment.... i may need to get myself a bigger place just for the rat cage... *grins* not that i would complain... *chuckles*


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

oh *squee* a rat nation would be like heaven come true. i hope they don't make it much smaller than the ferret nation though, cuz then i'd just *have* to get it.  i wish i got paid more.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i'm not sure of the details of it all but i think the main thing is that they are making the bar spacing like a half inch instead of an inch. i heard of a rumor of them adding tunnels too but i'm not sure. but i think the basic size of it will be the same.


----------



## warock8 (Apr 30, 2007)

wats a Fn


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I FN is a Ferret Nation. 
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Produ...2007-_-Cages&ref=4419&subref=AA&N=2007+113918

Yeah, Im not worried about the bar spacign at all. My boys are pretty big and the bottom part of my cage right now has bar spacing of an inch. So when I do get it, Ill move my boys in there and use the old cage and modify it a bit so I can get a couple more babies!  Then when there are ready, I'll introduce them to the new cage.


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

I've never seen Petsmart online have it for $150. Where do you see that? Or are you just talking about the one-floor model?


----------



## Lise (Feb 26, 2007)

You to call the online Petsmart and get them to price match to it on a cheaper website like 

http://www.ferret.com/itemdy00.asp?T1=630503&srccode=FSHOPPNG

They will price match, and then Petsmart also offers free shipping on over $50 purchases so you don't pay shipping.

Regular retail on Petsmarts website is $230 the same as in their retail stores.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

I'd still be ready to modify it. I dunnow about others but mine came with pretty inconsistent bar spacing, the reason why my girls are never gonna be able to live in it.

Still love it to pieces, though. Best cage ever built.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

No its the two story one on petsmart.com that I had been looking at, however I'm looking at more places that may have it cheaper.


----------

